# How hard to find Nike Boots...?



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Faded_Butters said:


> .I guess I am wrong and they are apparently out of snowboarding now.


I think this is actually the THIRD time that Nike entered, and subsequently exited the snowboarding market!

As for finding boots, that's going to be tough. They actually exited the market after the 2014/2015 winter -- we're now TWO+ seasons later and old stock, especially stuff that's in high demand simply doesn't last that long :frown:

While there may be some retailers out there, somewhere, who are carrying a few pair of Kaju's or whatever, if you can't find them on Google, they might as well not even exist. Perhaps someone on this forum knows of a shop that's sitting on some? If not, your only option is the secondary market so either Ebay or Craigslist etc.

There's an active Buy/Sell thread on this forum, you could always put out an ISO and see if any of the members here have a pair, just a thought. Good luck!


----------



## fathomz (Jan 11, 2017)

there are a ton of the VAPEN's on EBAY


----------



## psklt (Jan 5, 2016)

lots of new kaijus and vapens on ebay. I recently bought some and am selling a size 9 Kaiju brand new if you're interested


----------



## Faded_Butters (Jan 22, 2017)

psklt said:


> lots of new kaijus and vapens on ebay. I recently bought some and am selling a size 9 Kaiju brand new if you're interested


9 is too big for me. I'm a 7.5


----------



## Faded_Butters (Jan 22, 2017)

Sorry to revive an old thread.

Does anyone here know what the fit on Nike boots is like? As in, do they run true or do they tend to run smaller/larger compared to their sneakers?

If I wear a size 8 in Nike Running/basketball/skate shoes...Should I go for an 8 in their snowboard boots also...?

I usually wear a 7.5 when it comes to snowboard boots (32 Lashed) but its been a long time since I have tried on a pair of Nike snowboard boots and don't really know what the fit is like. 

I am afraid if I go with the 8 it might be too big.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Faded_Butters said:


> Sorry to revive an old thread.
> 
> Does anyone here know what the fit on Nike boots is like? As in, do they run true or do they tend to run smaller/larger compared to their sneakers?
> 
> ...


Check out a couple boot fitting threads and make sure you measure your feet to see what size you are. I'm not sure if they fit big or small, but when I tried on Nikes they were the most comfortable.


----------

